# airtel, slow download speeds and gr8 ul speeds.



## legolas (Aug 26, 2005)

hi,

i hav a airtel 256 kbps connection. everything was very fine until i formatted and had a fresh install of windows xp sp2. after installation, i found my download speed is always around 10 KB(kilo bytes) in contrast to my upload speed which is 25 KB. my connection theoretical max is 32. I dont know what to do. when i connect to torrent clients like bitcomet, i get 26 KB download speed. but in emule, i get worser speeds 2 KB or 3 KB (even thou i keep it connected for a week) and when i download from download.com site also i get arnd 10 KB only. wat cud be the problem. how do i detect if its the problem with the OS? is there any registry tweaks that shud be checked for modification? i hav also tried bandwidth optimisers.. i really wonder what they optimise for worsening the connection still!!! pls help me.

/


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

try using some other firewall ,else if u know how to configure windows firewall ,tis fine, jus configure it for some other option...


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 26, 2005)

jsut use this awardwinning prgoram

Tweakmaster  www.tweakmaster.com

or interent speed booster www.robust.ws


----------



## rajas700 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello.Every server has certain BANDWITH even though u have BROADBAND u cannot exeed with the BANDWITH optmizers.For 256 kbs connection the  maxmium download and upload speed which is 25 KB.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 26, 2005)

If u are using p2p, then ur download speed is what the emule user's upload speed is. U just weren't lucky to get better clients as ur uploaders that's all.
It isn't the line's fault as u can access the BT clients at full speed. And yea, if u have any firewall or NAT enabled, then ur speed will suffer as remote connections are not allowed thru them.
Do u have a nic+router combo or a usb modem to access airtel?


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 26, 2005)

ok try what i mentioned

that software is really awesome and comes with spped boosting guarantee


----------



## legolas (Aug 26, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> ok try what i mentioned
> 
> that software is really awesome and comes with spped boosting guarantee



ok, i reinstalled my windows ... and everything got fixed? i think its time i switch to linux!  and expert, i ll try on it too!  thk u thks all for ur suggestions. i had already did all of them thou! 

/legolas


----------

